

Highlighting Young and Unknown Creatives - timothybsmith
http://timothybsmith.com/links/highlighting-young-and-unknown-creatives

======
napoleond
This actually sounds pretty neat! I really like the decision to stick to
print, but it's going to be tough. I'll be contributing as soon as I get home.

~~~
timothybsmith
Glad you like it and thank you for your support!

